

Build Your Own Apps: 3 DIY App Builders for Non-Programmers - omgbobbyg
http://www.ideatoappster.com/build-your-own-apps-3-diy-app-builders-for-non-programmers/

======
jello4pres
Has anybody used these? As a programmer, my experience with App Maker's in
general has been pretty terrible.

Not to say something like this couldn't be awesome. When I was into making
Games, I used to use Game Maker all the time and it worked really well. Really
simple and straightforward, but I have yet to see something comparable for
apps.

